# Stocking my 35 Gallon Tank, (low experience)



## lamberb2

I've been researching fish for the last week, and i've started my fishless cycle in the 35 gallon tank i have, its about 18-20 inches tall maybe 12 wide, it has a bow shape in the front so its probably 13"wide at the widest point, and probably about 18 inches long. This is what I got so far for ideas any input would be greatly appreciated

1 German Blue Ram (or a male betta) As my showpiece fish
3-4 Cory cats, (any input on other bottom dwellers would be nice) 
I want some colorful fish for mid level fish, I don't have any ideas here,
And for the top dwelling fish I was thinking 5-6 Hatchet fish, I would like to have butterfly fish, but was reading that they don't do well with more then 1. 

That is one Idea I had,
My other Idea would be a Cichlid tank because i think the fish are beautiful, but i don't know how to stock them. Once again, im new to forums and trying to stock a tank, any input would be great.


----------



## GwenInNM

lamberb2 said:


> I've been researching fish for the last week, and i've started my fishless cycle in the 35 gallon tank i have, its about 18-20 inches tall maybe 12 wide, it has a bow shape in the front so its probably 13"wide at the widest point, and probably about 18 inches long. This is what I got so far for ideas any input would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 1 German Blue Ram (or a male betta) As my showpiece fish
> 3-4 Cory cats, (any input on other bottom dwellers would be nice)
> I want some colorful fish for mid level fish, I don't have any ideas here,
> And for the top dwelling fish I was thinking 5-6 Hatchet fish, I would like to have butterfly fish, but was reading that they don't do well with more then 1.
> 
> That is one Idea I had,
> My other Idea would be a Cichlid tank because i think the fish are beautiful, but i don't know how to stock them. Once again, im new to forums and trying to stock a tank, any input would be great.



Check out the fish profiles here, for info on these fish. You couldn't keep a German Blue Ram with cories, as they need different temps. German Rams are somewhat limiting (though beautiful) because of their water requirements. I've seen my LFS keep glass catfish with GBR's, and you'd need a school of them, but I'm not sure a 35 gallon is big enough. Also, GBR's need pretty acidic water with low ph, so you have to know your water, or be able to buy/use RO water. Some things to consider. African cichlids get big, so you'd have to find the dwarf variety, but they do well in a higher ph.

Gwen


----------



## nicolaas

What about 30 neon tetras,cory cats , pearl gouramis and oto's


----------



## lamberb2

Isn't 30 Neon tetra's with the other fish pushing it a little bit? I dont want to over stock and have problems. And i don't like the way the neon's look. I would like to stay away from Tetra's.


----------



## lorax84

GwenInNM said:


> Check out the fish profiles here, for info on these fish. You couldn't keep a German Blue Ram with cories, as they need different temps. German Rams are somewhat limiting (though beautiful) because of their water requirements. I've seen my LFS keep glass catfish with GBR's, and you'd need a school of them, but I'm not sure a 35 gallon is big enough. Also, *GBR's need pretty acidic water with low ph, so you have to know your water, or be able to buy/use RO water.* Some things to consider. African cichlids get big, so you'd have to find the dwarf variety, but they do well in a higher ph.
> 
> Gwen


You should check with your LFS before assuming their Rams need extremely soft acidic water. I was asking a lot of questions before buying mine and found that both stores I go to source their rams locally. Only Rams bred in very soft water and wild rams need the very soft acidic water. 


As far as stocking suggestions there is a ton that can be done with a 35 gallon. There are a number of SA dwarf cichlids tat you can choose from (GBR's, Apistograma, Kribs) Any of the small tetras or barbs would work as a small group of 6 -10. Cories will work as a bottom fish with most peaceful community fish. I suggest you pick one fish or group of fish that you want to have in the tank and choose the other inhabitants to go with that fish. 

You also mentioned Cichlids. I am assuming you were thinking of the colorful Mbuna you see in fish stores. A 55 gallon tank is really the minimum if you would like to keep those. You could keep some of the smaller Tanganyikan cichlids maybe a group of shell dwellers and a pair of julidochromis.


----------



## nicolaas

oops! next one


----------



## nicolaas

Ok. What about some of the gourami species.OR dwarf cichlids


----------



## lorax84

It really depends on which dwarf cichlid you want to keep. GBRs and Apistos need pretty high temps so they only really work with tetras that can also handle those temps, like cardinals. Kribensis can tolerate a wide range of temps and water parameters, meaning they can be kept with small barbs, larger tetras and larger corys. I have never kept gourami, but i know they vary greatly in size. Dwarf Gourami can be kept with other peaceful fish such as tetras and corys. Be careful though because some gourami (including kissing gourami) get to be 12+ inches.


----------



## lamberb2

Thanks guys, your giving me plenty to think about.


----------



## Byron

First thing, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum. Nice to have you with us.

I won't repeat the good advice others have given. My suggestion in this case would be to draw up a chart with columns. In the left, list the various species you are considering. Next column, list temperature range, also pH and hardness either here or in separate columns. Next column, the level in the aquarium (substrate, surface, mid-water) which will help you select fish that will fill the aquarium nicely. Next column, numbers of that species (some fish are shoaling and must be in groups, some may be best singly or in pairs). Next column, mature size (helps to make sure you don't overstock). Last column, any special needs/issues; fish that need a stronger current, some don't like any current, behaviour issues, etc. All this data for each species is included in our fish profiles that someone referred you to. And of course, we are all here to answer questions.



Byron.


----------



## lamberb2

hey thanks Byron, that was probably the most helpful advice I've received so far, everyone else, your advice was nice too thank you.


----------



## lamberb2

Tell me how this sounds so far, or if you think it would work.

2 GBR's, male/female, I read they were good in pairs. (Willing to switch out for a single Bolivian Ram, or 2 Pearl Gourami)
6 Hatchet Fish
3-4 Otocinclus
12 Neon Tetras


----------



## lorax84

lamberb2 said:


> Tell me how this sounds so far, or if you think it would work.
> 
> 2 GBR's, male/female, I read they were good in pairs. (Willing to switch out for a single Bolivian Ram, or 2 Pearl Gourami)
> 6 Hatchet Fish
> 3-4 Otocinclus
> 12 Neon Tetras


That sounds good to me. I have never kept hatchet fish with rams, but don't see it as a problem.


----------



## lamberb2

For the GBR's i was reading up on it says they need rocks and caves to hide in, is it ok if they are artificial? or do they need to be live? are artificial plants ok too? or are there some easy caring for plants you can recommend?


----------



## Quantum

keep in mind the Blue Ram need warmer temps, some of those may struggle, especially the Neon Tetra


----------



## lamberb2

*Mystery Fish, Need help identifying*

can anyone identify this fish in the attachment? if it worked...


----------



## Quantum

_Synchiropus splendidus_


----------



## Byron

lamberb2 said:


> Tell me how this sounds so far, or if you think it would work.
> 
> 2 GBR's, male/female, I read they were good in pairs. (Willing to switch out for a single Bolivian Ram, or 2 Pearl Gourami)
> 6 Hatchet Fish
> 3-4 Otocinclus
> 12 Neon Tetras


As Quantum noted, Mikrogeophagus ramirezi (the common or Blue Ram) needs warmer temp, around 82F. The Neon Tetra would not last long, they should not be above about 77F.

The Bolivian would be the best choice of the three "larger" fish mentioned; as a single fish, it will not usually bother others, aside from poking them away when it is feeding from the substrate. Pearl Gourami can attain almost 5 inches, and that is a fair size; and they might decide to have the tetra for lunch. I once observed (in a fish store tank) 2 Blue Gourami that were about 3 inches circle a neon and they made very quick work of it, before starting to eye another.

Otos are fine, if you like the fish; by this I mean that you are getting them for more than just algae control. I would wait until the tank is established to see what you have. Plus there are some other interesting fish that would fit this need.

Hatchet species isn't mentioned, but if it one of those in Carnegiella I would get more than six; no less than 8-9. Carnegiella strigata, the marble hatchetfish, is one of the best. All of the species are in the profiles. And the larger common Silver hatchetfish is too.

Fake plants, caves, wood is fine, the fish don't care as long as they have the security of these things. But with plants, i really recommend live, for all the benefits they provide. As long as you have decent light you can grow several live plants easily.

Byron.


----------



## lamberb2

You mentioned the Blue Rams would eat the tetras, is the Bolivian ram the same? If so, is there another schooling fish you could recommend that would go with them? You also said to wait on the Oto's because there are other fish to take there place, any recommendation on those also? And what would i need as a substrate to grow live plants? I have gravel in my tank with an below gravel bubbler in it, and i could also use some "Live Plant" Recommendations. I heard there are floating Moss balls that are easy to take care of, but i don't know any plants that actually have to be planted. How hard would it be to make my substrate sufficient for live plants?


----------



## GwenInNM

lamberb2 said:


> You mentioned the Blue Rams would eat the tetras, is the Bolivian ram the same? If so, is there another schooling fish you could recommend that would go with them? You also said to wait on the Oto's because there are other fish to take there place, any recommendation on those also? And what would i need as a substrate to grow live plants? I have gravel in my tank with an below gravel bubbler in it, and i could also use some "Live Plant" Recommendations. I heard there are floating Moss balls that are easy to take care of, but i don't know any plants that actually have to be planted. How hard would it be to make my substrate sufficient for live plants?



It was the blue Gourami, that Byron mentioned ate a couple tetras. I have a Bolivian Ram with neon tetras, and he has not shown any aggression toward anyone. I also have a female Blue Gourami, and she hasn't either, for what that is worth. 

If gravel has waste in it, plants can do fine, but you want to keep your gravel as small as possible. Plant fertilizers help also. 

Gwen


----------



## Byron

Agree. Also, you will want to remove the bubbler; airstones, bubble devices and too much filtration (water movement) all drive off CO2 before plants can use it.

Have a look through the plants in our profiles section to get some ideas. The main issue is the light.

The series "A Basic Approach to the Natural Planted Aquarium" should provide you with a good overview, these are stickied at the head of the Aquarium Plants section.


----------



## lamberb2

From what im reading, if i wait a couple weeks after I have started with my fish, i can add some Java Fern, Java Moss, and anubias, as they are the hardiest aquatic plants, and require no special lighting.


----------



## lamberb2

Also, my final stocking list is as follows, please point out problems if you see them, i've taken everyones advice into consideration

2 Bolivian Rams-hopefully 1 male, 1 female
6 Marbled Hatchet fish
3 Ottos (Couldn't find any other bottom swimmers)
6-8 Cherry Barbs.
Java Fern
Java Moss
Anubias


----------



## lamberb2

Also you posted if my gravel has waste in it plants can be put in, but you never actually said if Live plants where necessary. I know the silver hatchet's need floating plants so the java moss would work because its basically a floating ball of moss. But do the other fish NEED live plants.


----------



## GwenInNM

lamberb2 said:


> Also you posted if my gravel has waste in it plants can be put in, but you never actually said if Live plants where necessary. I know the silver hatchet's need floating plants so the java moss would work because its basically a floating ball of moss. But do the other fish NEED live plants.



No fish "needs" plants, but they do prefer them, and it's a personal choice. A planted tank visually looks nicer to many.

You stocking list looks okay, but I've been warned against keeping a male/female pair of Bolivian Rams, so I'll be curious how that works for you. 

I'd wait on the Otos until your tank is more mature and you have algae, unless you'll supplement them with algae wafers (which my Bolivian Ram likes) :-D

Gwen


----------



## lamberb2

Are there two fish I can keep together to be my "Centerpiece fish" ? Will the german blue rams fit in instead? or a pair of Pearl Gourami's? Maybe a pair of Smaller Cichlids?


----------



## GwenInNM

lamberb2 said:


> Are there two fish I can keep together to be my "Centerpiece fish" ? Will the german blue rams fit in instead? or a pair of Pearl Gourami's? Maybe a pair of Smaller Cichlids?



I've had no luck with keep a male/female Gourami - the male harrassed the female endlessly, and I moved the female to another tank. This is not uncommon. Finding a bonded pair may be difficult. The dwarf gourami's may be less aggressive. See if someone weighs in on that. 

German Rams are considered more difficult fish to keep. Even though someone else said they will do fine putting them in water they were "raised in", you need to know what that was. I don't see GBR's spawning in anything but soft-acidic water with low PH, so I'm assuming a breeder would be raising them in that water. If you put them in hard-alkaline water, you probably won't have them live long, and they will likely not show their beautiful colors. Just my opinion.

Pearl Gourami's may be a possibility, but they get large. 35 gallon may not be big enough at some point. You could upgrade your tank at some point too.

Gwen


----------



## lamberb2

I was just reading on Convict Cichlids, and from what i've read i could put a couple of those guys in there.


----------



## GwenInNM

lamberb2 said:


> I was just reading on Convict Cichlids, and from what i've read i could put a couple of those guys in there.



Yes you could, but not with other fish in there. See what others say. Good for you, that you're doing lots of research before throwing fish in the tank.

Gwen


----------



## lamberb2

Well, i have 2 weeks until my cycle is over and my tank is ready for stocking. I really want to have a "centerpeice" fish, or pair. and im just having trouble coming up with the right combination between finding Top Dwelling fish, middle dwelling fish, and bottom dwellers.


----------



## lamberb2

What about 
1 Male Cockatoo dwarf Cichlid
2-3 female Cockatoo dwarf cichlid
6-8 Silver Hatchets or marbled Hatchet fish
8-10 Cherry barbs

With the cockatoo's i was reading they shouldn't have fish below them, but the hatchets above would calm them down and make them feel more comfortable. Or I could Swap them out for kribensis. Let me know if this is a better set up.


----------



## Byron

lamberb2 said:


> What about
> 1 Male Cockatoo dwarf Cichlid
> 2-3 female Cockatoo dwarf cichlid
> 6-8 Silver Hatchets or marbled Hatchet fish
> 8-10 Cherry barbs
> 
> With the cockatoo's i was reading they shouldn't have fish below them, but the hatchets above would calm them down and make them feel more comfortable. Or I could Swap them out for kribensis. Let me know if this is a better set up.


The Cockatoo in that grouping would be fine, and in my view better than kribs. Hatchets (8-9 if marble) and cherrys good too.

Where did you read not to have substrate fish with Cockatoo's? Peaceful catfish are fine, unless you want to spawn them and raise the fry. Catfish are nocturnal or semi-nocturnal, and will usually find the eggs or fry of cichlids at night. But aside from this, no real issues. Dwarf cichlids are substrate feeding, so they may push catfish out of the way when eating, but this is not usually problematic.


----------



## lamberb2

AHA thank you so much, I finally found a grouping that I like and works!!!!! You've made me a happy guy today. Also, I havnt' learned this site like the back of my hand but i think i sent you a message asking about 2 other stocking ideas. But honestly thank you so much.


----------



## lamberb2

1 Male Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid
2-3 female Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid
6-8 Silver Hatchets or marbled Hatchet fish
8-10 Cherry barb

Hopefully this will be the final tweaking for the set up if you agree.

1 Male Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid
2-3 Female Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid
6 silver hatchets (8 if i can get marble hatchets)
6 Cherry barbs (reducing from 8)
3 panda Cory cats.


----------



## Byron

lamberb2 said:


> AHA thank you so much, I finally found a grouping that I like and works!!!!! You've made me a happy guy today. Also, I havnt' learned this site like the back of my hand but i think i sent you a message asking about 2 other stocking ideas. But honestly thank you so much.


Here is your profile message to me:



> Byron, you've gave me some pretty good advice in stocking my 35 gallon, so what do you think about this. 1 Bolivian Ram, 6 Marbled or Silver Hatchets, 6-8 Lambchop Rasboras, and maybe 2 Barbucca Diabolica.
> 
> Or 6-8 Hatchet fish, 1 male KIrbensis, 3 female kirbensis and 2 barbucca diabolica. Will either of these work out?


Barbucca diabolica is a rare fish, and what a beauty. I had to track it down on the loach site. I've no personal experience with this species, never having found them locally, but they do seem to need some water flow and this is contrary to the other fish. It would depend how you set up the aquascape. With a canister or internal filter at one end some flow could be generated for the loaches and it would be quieter for the other fish down the tank. Loaches are highly social fish, needing a small group, so I would get 6 or preferably more of these if you do decide on this species.

Lambchop rasbora are nice fish, though my favourite of this group of 3 very similar looking species is the copper or Hengels Rasbora. These really sparkle under floating plants. Whichever species, larger groups are best, 8+.

Kribs can be an issue in community tanks when spawning. As I mentioned previously, the Cockatoo would be better in my view.


----------



## lamberb2

The last post i made has my final stocking chart. I believe that would look great, thank you for all your help. With the Java Fern, and water sprite, along with some anubias i think my first tank will look awesome.


----------



## fishkeeper3000

will the addition of a common plecostomus be of any harm to this final setup?


----------



## GwenInNM

fishkeeper3000 said:


> will the addition of a common plecostomus be of any harm to this final setup?



If I were you, I'd get a Bristlenose Pleco instead. They don't get big, but do a great job of cleaning algae. Or 3 oto cats would also be good. Wait till your tank has some algae in it to get these fish, unless you are willing to supplement, which at some point you have to do anyways 

Gwen


----------



## fishkeeper3000

GwenInNM said:


> If I were you, I'd get a Bristlenose Pleco instead. They don't get big, but do a great job of cleaning algae. Or 3 oto cats would also be good. Wait till your tank has some algae in it to get these fish, unless you are willing to supplement, which at some point you have to do anyways
> 
> Gwen


thanks for the info. i'm upgrading to a 35 gallon and i like the final stocking that has been shown in this thread. are there obvious advantages of an oto cat over an albino cory?


----------



## GwenInNM

fishkeeper3000 said:


> thanks for the info. i'm upgrading to a 35 gallon and i like the final stocking that has been shown in this thread. are there obvious advantages of an oto cat over an albino cory?



I don't believe cory's will help you with algae, which is why I'm assuming you were asking about a common pleco. Oto cats should be in a group of at least 3, they are small and do an excellent job of keeping a tank clean of algae. In my tank with 5 otos and 1 Bristlenose I never have algae on the glass - I mean never. They are also taking care of it on the plants and everywhere else. I also do supplement them with cucumber and sinking wafers on occassion. The BN pleco is a pig!  But an adorable one.

Gwen


----------



## fishkeeper3000

okay so oto cats are the way to go. i'll keep the cory in my 10 gallon. how many plants is an appropriate amount for a tank set up like this? i like a heavily planted environment.


----------



## GwenInNM

fishkeeper3000 said:


> okay so oto cats are the way to go. i'll keep the cory in my 10 gallon. how many plants is an appropriate amount for a tank set up like this? i like a heavily planted environment.



A single cory is not a good idea. They are social fish, and you should have a group of at least 3 but 5 would be ideal. Yes, otos are perfect for this purpose. I can't tell you how many plants. Look at your lighting, and decide what plants are best, and either get alot at one time, or try a few and see how they do, and build as you go along. You can never have too many  Start with planting along the back and sides, perhaps a piece or two of driftwood in the tank, off center.

Gwen


----------



## fishkeeper3000

okay. i'll look into getting more cories. and i plan on using the shrimp method to cycle my new tank. would a few plants do alright while cycling my tank with this method?


----------



## GwenInNM

fishkeeper3000 said:


> okay. i'll look into getting more cories. and i plan on using the shrimp method to cycle my new tank. would a few plants do alright while cycling my tank with this method?


Yes, as long as they have light.

Gwen


----------



## Byron

If you have live plants, forget cycling with shrimp or anything else, you will only be creating a mess for no purpose. Plants will do the job for you. Once the tank is planted, including some fast-growing plants (floating plants do well here), put your first few fish in. The plants grab the ammonia fast, and you won't even notice a "cycle," and neither will the fish.:-D

Byron.


----------



## fishkeeper3000

any specific species of fish that will be good to acclimate the tank? i'm going to my LFS today to look into plants.


----------



## Byron

fishkeeper3000 said:


> any specific species of fish that will be good to acclimate the tank? i'm going to my LFS today to look into plants.


Get something (fish) that you want in the tank. If you have ideas, list them and I may have comments on which would be better or worse at first. This is not so crucial with respect to the nitrification issue, as plants will handle the ammonia regardless of fish, but some fish do better in established tanks and can have trouble in new setups where the general water conditions are less stable.

Any plants are fine, up to you, but some fast-growing ones at this initial stage is important. Stem plants do this, as does anything floating (Water Sprite, Duckweed). Some stem plants can be left floating, excellent again.


----------



## GwenInNM

Byron said:


> Get something (fish) that you want in the tank. If you have ideas, list them and I may have comments on which would be better or worse at first. This is not so crucial with respect to the nitrification issue, as plants will handle the ammonia regardless of fish, but some fish do better in established tanks and can have trouble in new setups where the general water conditions are less stable.
> 
> Any plants are fine, up to you, but some fast-growing ones at this initial stage is important. Stem plants do this, as does anything floating (Water Sprite, Duckweed). Some stem plants can be left floating, excellent again.



Well, Byron you are way more an expert than me, but I'd still be cautious of cycling a tank and keeping fish alive, even with plants. If the plants don't have the right things going, light and nutrients etc., to soak up ammonia, don't you risk getting parameters that are harmful? I once had an ammonia spike in my (not heavily planted, but planted tank) when I was over feeding, and was shocked to see I had ammonia, because the tank had been cycled. Just saying. I'd still keep an eye on water parameters, and be ready to do a wc in flash if need be.

Gwen


----------



## Byron

GwenInNM said:


> Well, Byron you are way more an expert than me, but I'd still be cautious of cycling a tank and keeping fish alive, even with plants. If the plants don't have the right things going, light and nutrients etc., to soak up ammonia, don't you risk getting parameters that are harmful? I once had an ammonia spike in my (not heavily planted, but planted tank) when I was over feeding, and was shocked to see I had ammonia, because the tank had been cycled. Just saying. I'd still keep an eye on water parameters, and be ready to do a wc in flash if need be.
> 
> Gwen


I won't disagree on being ready to do water changes. But with sufficient live fast-growing plants, there should not be an issue. I've set up I don't know how many tanks with plants and never have ammonia or nitrite issues. Can't just be luck.;-) One can't overload with the fish of course, and the plants have to be sufficient.


----------

